# Eclipse und Java 5



## MICE (30. Sep 2004)

Ich habe mir das neue JDK 5 heruntergeladen.
Da damit JBuilder X gar nicht mehr zurecht kommt(meckert, Klassen hätten eine zu hohe Versionsnummer), will ich Eclipse(3.1) lauffähig machen. Das geht auch ganz gut, die erweiterte For-Schleife geht, nur bei 'enum' hat Eclipse Probleme. Wenn ich einer Variable vom type 'enum' einen Wert zuweisen will, kommt der Fehler:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem:
Wochentage.mittwoch cannot be resolved

hier der Code:

```
enum Wochentage { montag, dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstag, freitag, samstag, sonntag }

public class Java5Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int[] d = {1, 2, 3, 4};
		
		Wochentage tage = Wochentage.mittwoch;//hier ist der Fehler
		
		for(int l : d) //Das geht
			System.out.println(l);
		
		System.out.println(tage);
	}
}
```

Weiss jemand, wie man den Fehler beheben kann?


----------



## MICE (30. Sep 2004)

Was auch nicht geht, sind statische Imports.


----------



## bygones (30. Sep 2004)

war länger im Urlaub - da kenn ich den aktuellen Stand von Eclipse net... aber die 3.1 hatte noch einige mängel.... (glaub da gibt es schon irgendwo nen Thread dazu)


----------



## alex-t (30. Sep 2004)

Immer mit der Ruhe, Jungs.

Java 2 Standard Edition Version 5.0 wurde erst heute(!) veröffentlicht. Zwar arbeiten die Entwickler hinter Eclipse eng mit Sun zusammen und die neuen Elemente aus Version 5.0 werden schon seit einiger Zeit in das Kernprojekt eingeführt, doch braucht dieses Zeit.

Hier die Eclipse Java 5.0 Roadmap:

  M3(nov05) - generics
  M4(dec17) - autoboxing, static imports
  M5(feb18) - varargs, enums
  M6(apr01) - annotations

Also wird alles aus Java 5.0 erst Mitte nächsten Jahres komplett unter Eclipse verfügbar sein und auch die IDE wird ihrerseits Java 5.0 Werkzeuge zur Verfügung stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alex Tugarev


----------



## MICE (30. Sep 2004)

Danke, das is doch das, was ich wissen wollte.


----------

